# The Army and Rugby



## ReadyAyeReady

Does anyone know if the CF has a Rugby Team?  Or if specific units or bases have teams?  Just interested because I play ruggers and I would love to continue playing if I join up...


----------



## PPCLI Guy

I have managed to play, off and on, through most of my time in the military.  When I got to 2VP in 88, they had a good tream, and eventually we entered the MRU - 3rd and then 1st Division.  On posting to Cornwall for RSS, I played for Cornwall, as well as the Petawawa Stags / Deep River Blues - Eastern Ontario 3rd Division.  I didn't play in Kamloops, but managed to play for the Bn team when on exchange in the UK with the Royal Green Jackets (the coach forced me to stop pretending that I was still fast enough to be a fullback, and turned me into a 2nd row...).  On return ot Canada, I tried to get a Regtl Tournament going for the 85th, but it all fell apart.  Next played in TO - I was posted in as EA to Comd, but knew that I would be at the Staff College the following year, and had been earmarked by the current skipper there to be the next skipper.  Started playing old boys in TO - what a hoot!  Skippered the Chambrays at Staff College, and then continued with old boys.  I didn't play last year due to an injury, and will probably only play a few games this year due to tour overseas.  Bottom line is that you can usually find a team to play with, and occassionally it is a military team.

Dave


----------



## PPCLI Guy

1 PPCLI is starting up a Rugby team in the spring, and there is a move to establish a Brigade Commander's Cup.  I know for a fact that CO 1 VP has challenged a few of the other COs in 1 CMBG to meet on the field of honour. Hopefully, we will be able to find a few units in Edmonton with the parts necessary to field a team 8)  

It strikes me that rugby should be the official sport of the Army.  It stresses controlled violence, mission over self, teamwork, and the ever important "making a fool of yourself during the Third Half".

Are there other established Army rugby teams out there (I know about the 2 VP Bayonets and the Petawawa Stags, having played for both of them)?

Dave
Former fullback turned second row


----------



## MJP

+1

Is the plan to enter the Edmonton rugby union or just have inter-unit competition?


----------



## geo

Hmmm....
Union or league rules?


----------



## PPCLI Guy

I believe that the plan is to avoid the ARU - I have had experience with "RU"s and mil teams before, and it is problematic.  

Union rules of course - league is for...


----------



## Kat Stevens

...wimmin...


----------



## Dragoon19

Remember way back when in Cyprus 91/92 time when the CO of Can Con refused to let his troops play in the inter unit League or even for the combined UN team, rumor at the time said he thought it was too rough/dangerous for his boys.

By the way I am a long time rugby player and had some good talks with your CO on Archer Roto 0 - 1 transition.

Good luck to you all


----------



## Trooper Hale

So there is a team in Pet is there? I didnt see that, would have loved to have had a run while i was there.
We play a lot of ruggers here, expecially seeing as a lot of the boys are from up north where its played even more then Aussie rules football.
Theres a story i heard once that the English team were to play a friendly against team from "The Regiment" back in the 80's when there were one of the best teams in the world. English players rocked up, looked at the SAS blokes and decided they'd be too badly hurt if they played. Game got cancelled.

Its definately the game they play in Heaven...right after cricket


----------



## Sig_Des

It's nice to see some mil teams spark up.

I've always beena huge fan of rugger, and while there were many mil pers on the local EORU teams, never any unit teams here.

Be great to see it played.

When I was on my 3's, the school wouldn't let us play Rugby for PT. Too much danger of people getting hurt...so we played soccer...


----------



## Kiwi99

Ahh...sweet cricket.  Now theres a game.  Should get a criket league going as well.


----------



## Trooper Hale

I played in Vancouver against some decent players and some...not so decent players. They all had a love for it though. While it would be great theres just no chance of it ever happening. Meaning poor Kiwi's, west Indians (theres one in the dragoons at least), Indians and Brits in the CF will never get a chance to wield the willow again.
Lets have a minutes silence just for them, their sacrifice should never be forgotten. 
To give up your country is one thing, to give up cricket is something else entirely...


----------



## warchild

Stand down Kiwi I know where that one is going.


----------



## the_man06

geo said:
			
		

> Hmmm....
> Union or league rules?



if you play league with a bunch of army guys someone is going to get hurt or literally die


----------



## Shamrock

Strats used to have a team back when the base had an informal league.  Most of the remainders played for the Pirates when I left Edmonton a few years ago.


----------



## MJP

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> I believe that the plan is to avoid the ARU - I have had experience with "RU"s and mil teams before, and it is problematic.



Good I find that Mil teams have a hard time being able to commit due to ever changing schedules.  Easy enough to reschedule if it stays inter-unit, not so much for RU teams.


----------



## geo

Union rules... Roughians playing like gentlemen

league rules.... Gents playing like ruffians

Played as part of the Quebec Rugby Union way back when... 14-15 yr old, playing as a prop for the 2nd & often on the 1st team... oh those were the days my friends.... drinking age was 21 and I was playing with fellas who were twice my age.. (or more)


----------



## NCRCrow

Us Navy folks had the pleasure of watching the Stadacona Sailors play in the Maritime Senior Football League at Stad in the mid-90's.

I know they were plagued with injuries and a couple of sailors got scouted by the Ti-Cats for a try out. It was exciting to watch followed by a crazy after party at the Fleet Club. It reminded me of Petawawa watching the intersection hockey games.

Good luck in your endeavour to get a rugby league going, the military needs more esprit de corp activities and more people like you promoting this kinds of events.

Crow


----------



## Yeoman

hale; the brigade commander of 2cmbg loves rugby. rumint (again confirmed when said snow is gone) is that there's going to be a brigade team this year. we didn't have a league last year due to too many pers being deployed. we have a hard enough time getting full teams out to play even when all the units are here.
I really hope there's another leauge going this year. that's the only reason why I did the ironman; there was no rugby team (okay there's a few others, but that's a big one) 
and yes the third half is always the most fun. we always did that when I played for 1RCR. couldn't really ever get the other teams to come out with us, guess they were sore losers 
anybody feel like going and drinking from the boot?
Greg


----------



## Journeyman

geo said:
			
		

> Union rules... Roughians playing like gentlemen
> 
> league rules.... Gents playing like ruffians ballerinas....when play wasn't stopped so they could squat to pee


League... :  - - no further discussion required.

Best rugby season was playing for the Irish during my year suntanning in Cyprus. Lots of Guinness downrange (even if I did have to carry Devil39 - - he was pretty weak     )


----------



## Jaydub

How many people here play Rugby at the local club level?  I just started.

I play 3rd division for the Velox Valhallians in Victoria, BC.

What clubs do you belong to?


----------



## Trooper Hale

Northcote "(The Black) Panthers". We'r called the Black Panthers because it happens to be a Samoan Club, its a great privilage for a "Falangi" like me to be able to play with them. Samoan club also means they'r hard as F###.   :threat: haha
Was lucky enough to play for Victoria for a couple of seasons too, nothing like representing your state.

Bloody awesome game....almost as good as cricket


----------



## Scratch_043

I'm all for a CF rugby or lacrosse league, give me an excuse to get some new gear.


----------



## Sig_Des

I played for the Ottawa Irish Rugby Club, part of the Eastern Ontario Rugby Union. 3rds, mostly 2nds, and a little 1sts.

Unfortunately I've missed the couple last seasons.

And I'll play Union, and leave league to them sissy "American-rules" football players.


----------



## Halifax Tar

Hey there,

Leading Seaman Andrew Kenny here.

I currently play for the Halifax Tars (NSRU) with past clubs being the Kingston Panthers (EORU) and the Toronto Nomads (TRU). All in all 14 years playing experience.

For 2 years I have tried to start a Naval rugby team, we often get kipper skimmers in who would love a game, and I have run into nothing but problems with PSP. It seems the navy deems it to be okay to send us to war but not to play rugby.

I know there was a Major Bob Parent I used to play with in Kingston, he was PPCLI now I think he is with the Brockville Rifles, also if you need more guidance look up Mcpl Scott Mac Kay (Scotty To Hottie).

One last note if you do get an Army team up and running please give me all the intel you guys used to fire it up and perhaps then the Navy will follow suite! Perhaps an Army - Navy game gents ? Followed a boat race perhaps...


----------



## PPCLI Guy

An update from the 1 VP RFC:

We are now practicing 3 times a week, and have 30 players coming out.  1 CER has agreed to play us on 27 June, although given that they are Engineers, I will probably wait until the 26th to tell them that it is *not* no-contact.

Rugby is alive and well in the Army of the West.

Dave
Third String Second Row


----------



## Kiwi99

I thought it was second string second row...must have been that knock I gave ya in practice.


----------



## geo

no contact rugby?
naw

now that's just downright sad & I don't believe it for a minute that 1 CER is at the bottom of this one.


----------



## MJP

Kiwi99 said:
			
		

> I thought it was second string second row...must have been that knock I gave ya in practice.



Oh the one practice you made it too bud?  Next you'll try and give the excuse that you were traveling for missing all last week of practices.


----------



## Kiwi99

And I leave again tomorrow  for a few days.  At least I got guys like you there, I think.  COme on dude, stop busting my balls, Bill already near killed me this morning.  More scuffs on my knees than you after a friday night on 116th Ave.

Kiwi


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Kiwi99 said:
			
		

> I thought it was second string second row...must have been that knock I gave ya in practice.



You are right - it really hurt when your knees hit my chest and your chin hit my back as I folded you in two like a bizarre origami project...


----------



## Trooper Hale

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> You are right - it really hurt when your knees hit my chest and your chin hit my back as I folded you in two like a bizarre origami project...



OHHHHHHHHHHHHH! Doesnt even throw the dummy in there, just drops the shoulder and drives. "That ones gotta hurt!"


----------



## cadettrooper

Jaydub said:
			
		

> How many people here play Rugby at the local club level?  I just started.
> 
> I play 3rd division for the Velox Valhallians in Victoria, BC.
> 
> What clubs do you belong to?



Here we go........ 
I'm just finishing up my second season for my highschool (Belmont) Team. and will also be playing 3rd's for the Valhallians in the Fall. 
  Jaydub, i take it as you prolly know Johnny Lyle?  Hahaha (he's one of my teachers ;D)

So 1st and 2nd Battalions both have teams? but not the 3rd? 
By this time next year I'll be there, and now i know the first thing I'm looking for 
                                                                                                                      .......A Sign-up sheet ;D


----------



## geo

Hale,

The key thing about Rugby is that you know that, for the most part, the hit you're giving will hurt you just about as much as it will hurt him.... no pads & fiberglass to soften the hit on your side or to magnify the hit to him.........

It's great when you both hobble away together & the end of the match.


----------



## Yeoman

lets just establish that 3RCR is going to win the base championship this year due to sheer awesomeness


----------



## Trooper Hale

Geo, i totally agree. In my view American football is soft, we dont play that game here and hopefully we never will. Australia is a Rugby (As witnessed by our World Cup victories and upcoming victory in the next one) and Australian Rules Football country. We dont play games that involve more padding then they involve bodies. We play games that dont involve what amounts to a second team sitting on the bench. You play forward but you also have to be able to play back. You score tries and you lay tackles. You tag a bloke but you also kick goals (Aussie rules footy). None of this "side change" crap. You have to be adaptable. Its like life, things always change and a good Rugby player can adapt to that easily, quickly and with aggression.
Theres nothing like feeling your shoulder drive into someones stomach, wrap your arms around their waist and drive them into the ground. Theres nothing like forming a rolling mall and doing just that, rolling over anything that gets in your way. I've got scars on my chest from being rucked, you dont get that in American football thats for sure. Feeling 800kg pushing against you in a scrum, but know that you'll push it back. Thats what its all about!

Rugby is, as the great saying goes, the game they play in heaven. The most protection you'll ever need can't be more then 1cm thick on your shoulders. Not reinforced steel 3inches thick that covers your entire upper body.


----------



## cobbler

Hale said:
			
		

> Geo, i totally agree. In my view American football is soft, we dont play that game here and hopefully we never will. Australia is a Rugby (As witnessed by our World Cup victories and upcoming victory in the next one) and Australian Rules Football country. We dont play games that involve more padding then they involve bodies. We play games that dont involve what amounts to a second team sitting on the bench. You play forward but you also have to be able to play back. You score tries and you lay tackles. You tag a bloke but you also kick goals (Aussie rules footy). None of this "side change" crap. You have to be adaptable. Its like life, things always change and a good Rugby player can adapt to that easily, quickly and with aggression.
> Theres nothing like feeling your shoulder drive into someones stomach, wrap your arms around their waist and drive them into the ground. Theres nothing like forming a rolling mall and doing just that, rolling over anything that gets in your way. I've got scars on my chest from being rucked, you dont get that in American football thats for sure. Feeling 800kg pushing against you in a scrum, but know that you'll push it back. Thats what its all about!
> 
> Rugby is, as the great saying goes, the game they play in heaven. The most protection you'll ever need can't be more then 1cm thick on your shoulders. Not reinforced steel 3inches thick that covers your entire upper body.



Maybe for a football code that is true. But for alot of sports padding is necessary.

Like cricket, and we love that.

And lacrosse, as much as I love the game I would not play unless i had a little padding and a helmet to protect me from the titanium poles that ugly defeners like to whack me with.


----------



## Trooper Hale

I agree a little padding is necessary, that's why i said sports that "involve more padding then they involve bodies" aren't big in Australia. American Footballers wear HUGE shoulder pads and thick helmets, a rugby helmet is only a centimetre or two thick and shoulder pads are about the same. Cricket, you wear pads, gloves, a box, maybe a thighpad and a helmet but your still basically a human body with your torso to get bruised. Lacrosse, you'd be mad not to wear something to save yourself.
Paddings necessary, absolutely. I said that in my post. To much of a good thing is definitely bad though.


----------



## geo

rugbyhelmet?

Heh - scrum cap..... just to keep the hair & ears in place...

WRT Lacrosse.... Yikes!.... pads are necessary there - buit consider the ball & sticks.... Essential!

WRT Cricket?..... Yawn! - about as interesting as watching paint dry!   >


----------



## Kiwi99

Oi, watch the cricket comments.  Not our problem Canadians have difficulty picking it up, eh.  Stick to a nice girly sport like hockey, and leave the violent sports like cricket to us crims from down under.


----------



## geo

Heh... meet ya in the scrum  >


----------



## hooky

Oh Dear! :boring:
The SENIOR service has been playing Union since forever. Need some players or some expertise? GO NAVY!

hooky  ;D


----------



## Disenchantedsailor

I played with JBAA until I broke my ankle a few years back


----------



## MJP

1 VP Rugby team photo album

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2641&l=33442&id=511952225


----------



## R031button

haha, that's random I'm in about half of those pictures. Can't make practice tomorrow though, stupid early timings.


----------



## hooky

A wee story if I might!

During a visit to Thailand back in the early 70's our ships rugby team was tasked to play the RTN officer cadet rugby team. Well consider a bunch of 17-19 year old Thais playing a bunch of beery old Canadian sailors in the tropics. We were getting walloped (suprised? ). During a break in the game a mate of mine sat down next to me and he was absolutely knackered. I said to Dusty Miller "how is it going"? and he replied, between pants: "If I catch that little son of a bitch (No. 17) I will sit on him and kill him"!
Right after he spoke a bunch of staff cars showed up at the pitch and out climbed several metric tonnes of Royal Thai Navy Braid and our skipper and his flunkey. 
The skipper came over and congratulated us for such a valiant effort (officer speak for getting the crap thumped out of us) and then he suprised us by saying that he wasnt terribly concerned if we didnt win. He paused for effect and then said " One of the officer cadets your playing against is ...the crown prince of Thailand"! His number? yep you guessed it ...No. 17. I turned and looked at Petty Officer Miller and got the sickest smile I have ever seen. :-\

Hooky


----------



## PPCLI Guy

R031button said:
			
		

> haha, that's random I'm in about half of those pictures. Can't make practice tomorrow though, stupid early timings.



Don't tell my wife but my back is feeling better, so I should be out tomorrow morning.

Dave


----------



## Kiwi99

This rugby thing is going great, with lots of participation and interest.  Well done Dave.  But I think we, the Bde, should partner it up with an inter unit cricket comp.  Bloody marvellous game, and a nice break from rugger on those really hot days.  What say you?


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Kiwi99 said:
			
		

> This rugby thing is going great, with lots of participation and interest.  Well done Dave.



Let's see if it lasts...although if we play one game of military rugby on the base this year, I will have achieved my aim.  BTW, we have a practice with St Albert next week to tune us up for the game on the 27th.



> But I think we, the Bde, should partner it up with an inter unit cricket comp.  Bloody marvellous game, and a nice break from rugger on those really hot days.  What say you?



 :-X


----------



## PPCLI Guy

33 players from most Edm based units (25 of them from 1 VP) played 80 minutes of rugby today.  A huge success.  Beer for the spectators (lots of them - CO 1 VP made it a Bn pde), lots of good rugby, few injuries.  Overall, a success - rugby is back in edm Garrison.

I hurt in places I forgot I had - I will be 45 in a few weeks, and played all but 5 mins.  That is why they invented beer....

Well done to all that came out.  More rugby in August.

Dave


----------



## Sig_Des

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Overall, a success - rugby is back in edm Garrison.



That is awesome to hear! Especially when It looks like I'm getting posted to Edmonton around the tail end of summer!

I can't wait to get back into some Rugger!


----------



## Slimjim

I only wish I could be so lucky. Here in Valcartier we have no military rugby team. As a matter of fact in Quebec city there is only one rugby club, I play with them and last year I played with the Quebec provincial team, I am not playing this year however due to my upcoming tour. Rugby is not near as big in the east as it is in Alberta and BC.

Chimo!


----------



## geo

Slimjim,
When I 1st started playing rugby in Quebec, there were +/- 8 groups that fielded 1 or 2 teams apiece.
Just visited the Quebec Rugby union web site - currently +/- 60 teams going at present.... 

It's a sport that is still developing ....


----------



## Slimjim

geo,
I understand and I know that there are many team in the Province of Quebec, however I am talking about Quebec City. At this moment there is just CRQ (Club Rugby Quebec) in Quebec city, we have to travel to Montreal and cities around Montreal to play, or even down to Ottawa, even as far as Kingston, yes there are lots of teams to play against, however its the traveling that is no fun...


----------



## geo

100% in agreement with you Slim
Oddly, I think that the revival of Canadian Football within the Franco community has delayed the adoption of Rugby within the school athletic program.  10 -15 yewars ago, football was dead in Quebec - Alouettes included.  Larry Smith and his friends borrowed a page from Saskatchewan's grass roots support of their team when they brought back the Als.  Collegiate football was limited to the anglo universities back then..... now all Franco universities have their football teams - fed by a CEGEP program - fed by a High School program.

One success at the cost of another.


----------



## Sig_Des

PPCLI Guy et all in Edmonton;

Do you know if anyone is looking at getting a base rugby league going again in the following year?

I've been gauging interest in my unit, and we have a handful that have played before, and a bunch who haven't but show an interest.

If it's going to happen, I'd be interested in possibly setting up a team.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

First off, 1 VP is hosting a Snow Sevens Tournament on the weekend of 17/18 Feb.  It will be both military and civilian, Rugby Rons and Rugby Rhondas.  I am trying to get a Garrison team together, but may have missed the deadline - more to follow.  At the very least, we will try and put together a "Test Side" to play the ARU 3rds or 2nds.

PM me your work coordinates and I will have the 1 VP Rugby OPIs get hold of you.

Dave
Third String Second Row on the First Battalion team


----------



## Sig_Des

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> First off, 1 VP is hosting a Snow Sevens Tournament on the weekend of 17/18 Feb.  It will be both military and civilian, Rugby Rons and Rugby Rhondas.  I am trying to get a Garrison team together, but may have missed the deadline - more to follow.  At the very least, we will try and put together a "Test Side" to play the ARU 3rds or 2nds.
> 
> PM me your work coordinates and I will have the 1 VP Rugby OPIs get hold of you.
> 
> Dave
> Third String Second Row on the First Battalion team




Sounds good. PM Inbound.

Des

Fast skinny guy aka. Wing


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Scrooge_Des said:
			
		

> Des
> 
> Fast skinny guy aka. Wing



Old slow guy who used to be fast - but I am super mean, and big like house.


----------



## geo

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Old slow guy who used to be fast - but I am super mean, and big like house.



Ummm.... isn't that supposed to be a Prop?


----------



## Kat Stevens

nope, props are short and wide, second rowers slightly taller and less wide, #8 is a two story brick shit house.  Locks are just plain mean, fast and hard,  here endeth Introduction to Forward Pack Anatomy 101... ;D


----------



## geo

short and squat?..... I don't resemble that!


----------



## Kat Stevens

The front three should resemble three pit ponies lined up at a fence rail... about the same combined IQs as well.


----------



## Shamrock

As the fence or the ponies?


----------



## Kat Stevens

Same/same


----------



## Pampers

And if they have a nose that's made of glass...

fuggedabboddit.

After 80 min, they'll bleed like sieves and snore like champs...


----------



## geo

Short & squat hooker?.... nah!

WRT Props being like pit ponies?.... yeah - OK, I can live with that


----------



## Kat Stevens

Short is a relative term. When you have a #8 at around the 6'6 mark, short comes in at around the 6' area.  but I'm probably wrong...


----------



## geo

nope.... 6'1".... right on the money....  The hooker was light(er) and a couple of inches shorter - the better to have some dangle room ...

Then again, you probably know Rugby more than I do


----------



## PPCLI Guy

6'4" and 225.  I play 2nd row on experienced teams, and #8 on less experienced teams.


----------



## Kiwi99

Define experianced?  Or should that read on 'seniors teame'?   Damn, now he is gonna work me on the pitch!!!  Thank God for crse in Gagetown.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

1 VP will be hosting a Social Snow Sevens Rugby Tournament at CFB Edmonton at the Rugby Pitch just south of the 1 VP lines on 16 Feb 08

The event will be very low-key, and will stress the social side of the game as well as its other obvious manly attributes.  All Edmonton Area units have been invited to submit a team (or even two) of 7-10 players, male or female (all must be serving members).  Team report in (and opening of the bar) will occur at 0900 hrs on the 16th.  We will play throughout the day, with the finals concluded by 1600 hrs.  The bar will be open throughout the tournament in order to accentuate the social side of the event.  A post tourney bash will then crack on until the wee hours.

All that teams require are jerseys of some sort (hockey is fine), warm clothes, and cash for the bar.  A warming tent / change tent / bar tent will be provided.  There is no registration fee.  Bring balls (of the rugby variety) if you have them - otherwise the First Battalion will provide.  Spectators are encouraged to attend.

The intent of this tournament is to provide an opportunity for military rugby players to get out and have a bit of a fun.  Hopefully, this will be the genesis of a Garrison Rugby Team that can compete in the Edmonton Rugby Union in the summer.



So far Sigs and Svc Bn have committed to providing a team - for all of the rest of you, your COs and Ops O all received a version of the above message, but the word doesn't seem to be gatting out.  

Ready to answer all questions.

Dave


----------



## Sig_Des

Indeed, Sigs will be providing a team for sure, and very possibly 2 now, as I have numerous names.

Here's a question for you. We only have a handful of experienced players. Would we be able to sub between the two teams?


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Sure - if you wish.  We are trying to put in 3 teams, and trust me - the third team (I am on it as the token experienced guy) ain't that hot!  This is not about winning (as much as it pains me to say) - this is about playing rugby, with Army guys (and gals - our 2nd team is captained by a female maintainer), and hence enhancing the whole Army lifestyle.


----------



## Sig_Des

And maybe, just maybe, garnering some interest in a Garrison team?


----------



## Sig_Des

Snow Sevens in 4 days, and am I ever psyched! Looks like I'll be playing FB....not my usual wing.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Great - see you Saturday at 0900 - first beer, followed by briefing, and first game at 1000 hrs.


----------



## Sig_Des

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Great - see you Saturday at 0900 - first beer, followed by briefing, and first game at 1000 hrs.



That sounds great to me. Especially this part:



> *0900 - first beer*


  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

Well, the tournament ran, and IMHO, was a HUGE success. Plenty of fun, lot's of good rugby, and it's always great to hear someone who's never played the game say "that was AWESOME, how did I never play before?"

Had a great time, thanks to PPCLI_Guy and the guy's who set it up, and like PPCLI_Guy said at the brief, it just goes to show "You CAN play rugby in the Army"

Sigs came in at third place! And I played a brand new position at Scrum Half!


----------



## Halifax Tar

Does anyone know if Pet has any unit or Bgde sides ? 

I have a sneaky feeling Pet will be my next posting...


----------



## Great white Hype

Im avid and capable rugby player, having played for approx 14 years at high calibre.

When I get into the Forces ( I know it sounds cocky , please bear with me) I want to continue my rugby playing. So if you need a scrum half/ fly half, wing or hooker I should be around. Who knows where ill be posted but if PPCLI has a club maybe ill make a posting request. ;D

I also feel that llike someone else had mentioned, that Rugby should be the "summer" sport for the armed forces. It has so much to offer, and could be done right if there is enough interest in the armed forces community.


----------



## fire_guy686

I would kill to get back into Rugby right now. I started in high school and grew to love it. Hopefully some day down the road I can get back into it again.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Yesterday a 15's invitational game was played in Edmonton.  The players were predominantly from 1 and 3 PPCLI, but included a strong contingent from 1 CER, and representatives from 1 Fd Amb and other units in the garrison.  In total, 40 players enjoyed 60 minutes of Rugby, which was the culminating point of the 1 PPCLI Sports Day.

Prior to the start of the match, CO 1 PPCLI recalled that in last year's 15's invitational, Capt Jon Snyder was a keen and skilled participant.  This year's game was dedicated to the memory of Capt Jon Snyder, and was named the first Annual Jon Snyder Memorial 15's Game.  We all shared a sip of single malt scotch as we recalled Jon's warrior spirit.  It was a beautiful statement of the relationship between Rugby and the Warrior Ethos of the Army.

The game was a lot of fun, and was played in a spirit of healthy competition and sheer joy of playing Rugby.  Hopefully, I will be able to visit Edmonton to play in next year's memorial game.

Dave
Second row and oldest player on the pitch


----------



## geo

Good to hear Dave
A fitting title to the "annual 15s game.

His name liveth forever more


----------



## Dr Mike

Hey great stuff, I was in the dental corps. i was 26 when i graduated and was posted to halifax. I was a single lad and starting tog et back into shape. I saw some guys running about on the infield of the track. i wandered over and asked what it was....That saturday i saw my first game, and I was in it. A second row.  I played for 6 years and had a ball, Played on the west coast on a tour ( Man it was duty and not leave..i had died and gone to heaven  ). Then for the Montreal Irish and in cyprus i was the only Canadian on the UN team from Nicosia, we played twice a week. had a great time, wonderful social life..so go for it guys


----------



## armyvern

Dr Mike said:
			
		

> ...Then for the Montreal Irish and in cyprus i was the only Canadian on the UN team from Nicosia, we played twice a week. had a great time, wonderful social life..so go for it guys ...



Lots of Guinness downrange too?? 

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/57852/post-535040.html#msg535040

You have a couple of _Irish_ alumnae floating about here with you ...


----------



## Dr Mike

Most were not born when i played  One timein 72 i was in Cyprus and one of thelads in teh RCR had a few friends in Montreal on exercise, they got a team up and "dropped "in for a game. They asked thelads to clear the field and jumped out of buffalos


----------



## armyvern

Dr Mike said:
			
		

> Most were not born when i played  One timein 72 i was in Cyprus and one of thelads in teh RCR had a few friends in Montreal on exercise, they got a team up and "dropped "in for a game. They asked thelads to clear the field and jumped out of buffalos



Geez,

Even I was born by then!! And, at least one of them was driving by then.  

Thanks for reminding me of age though ...


----------



## geo

Not THAT old Vern & Dr Mike... I was playing rugby in the QRU (TMR) back in 69-70....


----------



## armyvern

geo said:
			
		

> Not THAT old Vern & Dr Mike... I was playing rugby in the QRU (TMR) back in 69-70....



69-70 eh?

I was around then too.  

(Not yet toilet trained --- but never-the-less around).


----------



## geo

Not toilet trained ?  > Vern, you lil devil 8)

have to admit I was dedefinitively the youngest player on the team - but it didn,t matter, cause I certainly wasn't the smallest member of the team.  

I was extremely popular - playing prop on  7's tournaments.


----------



## Yeoman

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if Pet has any unit or Bgde sides ?
> 
> I have a sneaky feeling Pet will be my next posting...



don't know about brigade. but the teams were just folded last week due to lack on intrest apparently.
oh well, at least I got a game in this year.


----------



## Halifax Tar

I'm going to be in Meaford and Pet for pre-deployment training this fall. 

I know of one other rugger going with so if anyone knows of any rugby going on we could get into let me know!


----------



## PPCLI Guy

In the past I have played for the Petawawa Stags, who were also part of the Deep River Blues (Third Div Eastern Ontario).  They may still be around.  If you are in to Rugby slutting, you can usually get a game any Saturday at Twin Elms in Ottawa.

Two weeks from now is my first game with the Poltroons, an Old Boys Club in Washington DC.  Should be a hoot - and a good way to celebrate turning 47...

Dave


----------



## Sam 45

Aw man, if there's rugby in the army I might as well sign a 25 year contract now


----------



## Halifax Tar

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> In the past I have played for the Petawawa Stags, who were also part of the Deep River Blues (Third Div Eastern Ontario).  They may still be around.  If you are in to Rugby slutting, you can usually get a game any Saturday at Twin Elms in Ottawa.
> 
> Two weeks from now is my first game with the Poltroons, an Old Boys Club in Washington DC.  Should be a hoot - and a good way to celebrate turning 47...
> 
> Dave



Ya its seems there isnt much noise coming out of this area these days about rugby. The stags seem to be a soccer team now and DRB are now the Upper Ottawa Valley RFC with no one returning emails... God I hope I never get posted to this waste land nothingness and zero rugby!


----------



## Halifax Tar

Sam 45 said:
			
		

> Aw man, if there's rugby in the army I might as well sign a 25 year contract now



It really depends on where your posted. I'm hearing that Edmonton has a thriving military rugby community. Pet seems to be empty and well here in Halifax there is none as well but there is a good civi league to play in so that makes up for it. It seems most cites have something, all except pet....


----------



## Movinup

Does anyone know if this sport is on the restricted sports list??? I have heard that they play rugby at RMC but I havent really heard of it being anywhere else. I know that some bases have teams but I dont know if there directly supported through the CF. If anyone has any idea please post.


----------



## MJP

Rugby is not on the restricted sports list.  RMC has a team and while I am not aware of any other CF sponsored team, there are tons of players all over the CF that participate in local rugby unions.


----------



## Movinup

No CF team other then RMC though ohwell guess it means I do this sport on my own time. Thank you


----------



## Journeyman

It's not just at RMC -- rugby is played in the real military too    

In fact, the MND got his elbow dislocated last spring playing with a CF team against the Ottawa Irish on the front lawn of Parliament Hill.

You'll have to wait until you're posted from zoomie tech school to see if your base has any rugby teams.


----------



## CDN_LoneWolf_CDN

Pleased to hear they have rugby going on; even better Sevens (where a person of my sleek stature can get off the wing)!


----------



## Halifax Tar

Hey Guys

Anyone know of any Bases/Stations/Wings or units that have ingrained rugby programs ? 

Thanks,
Halifax Tar


----------



## Halifax Tar

Hey guys, 

Sorry to revive an old thread but, I am posted to CFJSR this summer (in Kingston, Ont) I was wondering if there is anyone on here that plays for the Kingston Panthers RFC ? I have a few questions. Please PM me.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

So tomorrow is Exercise RUCKING RAM in 1 CMBG.  All rugby players in the Bde including 408 Sqn and 1 Fd Amb will be excused their normal duties (some people are coming back from exercise in Wainwright) and will have an opportunity to play the greatest game on earth.  Six Battalion / Regimental teams will duke it out in a double elimination 15's Tournament.  The best games will probably be 1 PPCLI vs 3 PPCLI and 1 Svc Bn vs 1 CER, but all games are sure to be competitive and hard-played.

Best of luck to all the lucky guys in 1 CMBG who get paid to play rugby!


----------



## daftandbarmy

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> So tomorrow is Exercise RUCKING RAM in 1 CMBG.  All rugby players in the Bde including 408 Sqn and 1 Fd Amb will be excused their normal duties (some people are coming back from exercise in Wainwright) and will have an opportunity to play the greatest game on earth.  Six Battalion / Regimental teams will duke it out in a double elimination 15's Tournament.  The best games will probably be 1 PPCLI vs 3 PPCLI and 1 Svc Bn vs 1 CER, but all games are sure to be competitive and hard-played.
> 
> Best of luck to all the lucky guys in 1 CMBG who get paid to play rugby!



We have a few guys who are 'seasoned' rugby fanatics. Can I get them out there to give blood for their sport in a military context?


----------



## Halifax Tar

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> So tomorrow is Exercise RUCKING RAM in 1 CMBG.  All rugby players in the Bde including 408 Sqn and 1 Fd Amb will be excused their normal duties (some people are coming back from exercise in Wainwright) and will have an opportunity to play the greatest game on earth.  Six Battalion / Regimental teams will duke it out in a double elimination 15's Tournament.  The best games will probably be 1 PPCLI vs 3 PPCLI and 1 Svc Bn vs 1 CER, but all games are sure to be competitive and hard-played.
> 
> Best of luck to all the lucky guys in 1 CMBG who get paid to play rugby!



That is great news!  Happy to hear it.  In case their are any former Tars out there we just won the NS championship and we are off to the maritimes in three weeks!  

Good luck at 1 CMBG lads!  Nice to see the game played in the CF


----------



## markppcli

Games start at 0930 at Clansmen Rugby Football Club.


----------



## Pusser

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> That is great news!  Happy to hear it.  In case their are any former Tars out there we just won the NS championship and we are off to the maritimes in three weeks!
> 
> Good luck at 1 CMBG lads!  Nice to see the game played in the CF



Glad to see my old club is doing well.  Good luck at the Maritimes.

Now, if they could just sort out my son's registration, maybe he can play as well!


----------



## Halifax Tar

Pusser said:
			
		

> Glad to see my old club is doing well.  Good luck at the Maritimes.
> 
> Now, if they could just sort out my son's registration, maybe he can play as well!



Pusser I didn't know you are a Tar.  We should get you on the old boys email list if your interested.  We usually enter an OBs side into the seahorse cup and have an annual golf tournament in PEI.


----------



## Pusser

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Pusser I didn't know you are a Tar.  We should get you on the old boys email list if your interested.  We usually enter an OBs side into the seahorse cup and have an annual golf tournament in PEI.



I think I am on the OBs list (at least I was).  I haven't heard anything for awhile though.  I gather the last golf tournament (Pictou?) went really well.  I would love to play in the Seahorse Cup again.  Unfortunately, Halifax is a bit too far to commute at the moment.  Luckily, I've just signed on with a "Vets" side here in the UK.


----------



## Halifax Tar

Pusser said:
			
		

> I think I am on the OBs list (at least I was).  I haven't heard anything for awhile though.  I gather the last golf tournament (Pictou?) went really well.  I would love to play in the Seahorse Cup again.  Unfortunately, Halifax is a bit too far to commute at the moment.  Luckily, I've just signed on with a "Vets" side here in the UK.



Well any time you get Tars together you know its going to be a good time lol  More "whack-fuck" than actual golf played lol 

If you ever find your self in Halifax again let us know we would love to have you out for a social.  By the way Rocky, Cabbage and Pedro say hi!


----------



## markppcli

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> So tomorrow is Exercise RUCKING RAM in 1 CMBG.  All rugby players in the Bde including 408 Sqn and 1 Fd Amb will be excused their normal duties (some people are coming back from exercise in Wainwright) and will have an opportunity to play the greatest game on earth.  Six Battalion / Regimental teams will duke it out in a double elimination 15's Tournament.  The best games will probably be 1 PPCLI vs 3 PPCLI and 1 Svc Bn vs 1 CER, but all games are sure to be competitive and hard-played.
> 
> Best of luck to all the lucky guys in 1 CMBG who get paid to play rugby!




Just to follow up on that, 1 PPCLI was victorious and took home the championship yesterday.


----------



## Halifax Tar

markppcli said:
			
		

> Just to follow up on that, 1 PPCLI was victorious and took home the championship yesterday.



Congrats to 1 PPCLI!


----------



## mba2011

Just figured I would put it out there, but Rugby NS is putting together a team of club players to play two visiting Newfoundland teams (the Baymen and the Dogs) ahead of them playing the Halifax Tars and the Keltics. 

If theres any guys on here, current or ex rugby players who want to get a run in, the Club side is looking for a few more players.


----------



## ringo598

I thought this might be a good place to post this,

I'm currently at JSR in Kingston and I'm spearheading an effort to start a rugby team here.  One of the issues thats come up is that our PSP is advising its not an approved sport for CFB Kingston (I brought up Rugby at RMC and was advised 'they are a seperate entity with different rules')  and that there were no other CF rugby teams (Obviously not correct going from this thread).  Myself and several others have tried to find the approved sports list for CFB Kingston but no joy as of yet.

I'd very much appreciate if anyone on a team currently could give me a quick PM so that I could add known teams to my memo (or the name of one of the coordinators of the 1 CMBG event) so that our team has a better chance of being approved at the unit, as I've already compiled a large group of very interested people wishing to play.  

If anyone has pics or links to info about the "RUCKING RAM" in this thread, that will probably go a long way to helping us on our way to the pitch.


----------



## Halifax Tar

ringo598 said:
			
		

> I thought this might be a good place to post this,
> 
> I'm currently at JSR in Kingston and I'm spearheading an effort to start a rugby team here.  One of the issues thats come up is that our PSP is advising its not an approved sport for CFB Kingston (I brought up Rugby at RMC and was advised 'they are a seperate entity with different rules')  and that there were no other CF rugby teams (Obviously not correct going from this thread).  Myself and several others have tried to find the approved sports list for CFB Kingston but no joy as of yet.
> 
> I'd very much appreciate if anyone on a team currently could give me a quick PM so that I could add known teams to my memo (or the name of one of the coordinators of the 1 CMBG event) so that our team has a better chance of being approved at the unit, as I've already compiled a large group of very interested people wishing to play.
> 
> If anyone has pics or links to info about the "RUCKING RAM" in this thread, that will probably go a long way to helping us on our way to the pitch.



I am currently on PATA but I am with JSR.  When Im back in Jan I will give you hand.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

ringo598 said:
			
		

> I thought this might be a good place to post this,
> 
> I'm currently at JSR in Kingston and I'm spearheading an effort to start a rugby team here.  One of the issues thats come up is that our PSP is advising its not an approved sport for CFB Kingston (I brought up Rugby at RMC and was advised 'they are a seperate entity with different rules')  and that there were no other CF rugby teams (Obviously not correct going from this thread).  Myself and several others have tried to find the approved sports list for CFB Kingston but no joy as of yet.
> 
> I'd very much appreciate if anyone on a team currently could give me a quick PM so that I could add known teams to my memo (or the name of one of the coordinators of the 1 CMBG event) so that our team has a better chance of being approved at the unit, as I've already compiled a large group of very interested people wishing to play.
> 
> If anyone has pics or links to info about the "RUCKING RAM" in this thread, that will probably go a long way to helping us on our way to the pitch.



Ex RUCKING RAM was a Brigade sports activity directed by Comd 1 CMBG.  The Base Comd in Kingston has the authority to make rugby an "approved" sport.  As far as I know, 1 CMBG did not go that route - they simply planned and executed the event.  If you need more, send me a PM.


----------



## joning soon.

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> nope, props are short and wide, second rowers slightly taller and less wide, #8 is a two story brick crap house.  Locks are just plain mean, fast and hard,  here endeth Introduction to Forward Pack Anatomy 101... ;D



depends on what you have. in a a team like the one I'm one( we have 20 players on our varsity team, I'm 5'10" & 165-175lbs, & I'm playing either prop or #8 this year. I'm also a good candidate for line-out lifter( the other guys are immature about being the back lifter  )


----------



## Humphrey Bogart

2 Brigade had a rugby tournament every summer I was posted there.  3 RCR, 1 RCR, RCD, 2 CER and 2RCHA/2 Svc Bn all fielded teams in the league.  It's 15-a-side as well.  

You do know that Kingston has very good rugby club right?  I've played for them before and will be playing again this summer, now that I have time to lace up the boots.

They have two full mens sides, an old boys side(35+), a womens side, U19, U16, U14 all the way down to U6 sides.  if you have no joy getting a base team started than I suggest looking to the Panthers.

Btw, we play touch every Wednesday at the field house, hope to see you there.



			
				joning soon. said:
			
		

> depends on what you have. in a a team like the one I'm one( we have 20 players on our varsity team, I'm 5'10" & 165-175lbs, & I'm playing either prop or #8 this year. I'm also a good candidate for line-out lifter( the other guys are immature about being the back lifter  )



And when you leave high school and get yourself on a proper mens rugby side you will be quickly switched to the back field.  Trust me, it happened to me.  I played flanker in high school and as soon as I got to university, I became a wing/fullback.  Average prop on my team was 225lbs, one of our starters was 6'0, 260lbs (he could run a 10.5 on the beep test though).  Locks were all at least 6'4 and 220+ lbs and the entire back row was over 200+ lbs.  If you aren't 200+ don't expect to see the forwards at all.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

I played for the Petawawa Stags / Deep River Blues for two seasons back in the day.  Great fun


----------



## RocketRichard

I was in the army a few years ago and we played against 1PPCLI.  Tough game.


----------



## PPCLI Guy

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> I was in the army a few years ago and we played against 1PPCLI.  Tough game.



When was that?  I played for 1 VP from 06-08....


----------



## MJP

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> When was that?  I played for 1 VP from 06-08....



Played is such a strong word.... 8)


----------



## RocketRichard

Early 90's


----------

